# Beckhoff - Verknüpfung zwischen Programm und Klemmen



## abramczyk (11 Februar 2012)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe mir in den letzten Tagen eine Testumgebung für meine "Beckhoff" gebastelt und bin nun im Zuge meiner Tests auf einige Probleme/Fragen gestoßen, die Ihr mir sicherlich beantworten könnt.

Ich habe mir mit ein paar einfachen Funktionsbausteinen aus dem Building Automation Framework ein kleines Projekt gebaut. Prinzipiell möchte ich damit meine KM2614 und KL2751 testen. Meine Hardware läuft soweit, dass ich im System-Manager, der auf meinem C6915 läuft, problemlos alle Klemmen ansprechen kann. Ich kann die Relais schalten, den Dimmer einstellen, die digitalen Inputs sehen und mein PT1000 an der KL3208 meldet auch brav die Temperatur. Allerdings nur soland ich mich im Free-Run befinde.

Parallel dazu habe ich im PLC Control meine Ein- und Ausgänge sowie meine Funktionsblöcke eingestellt, sodass ich mit "Strg + F7" meine Eingänge auf TRUE schalten kann und die Ausgänge sich auch entsprechend ändern. Auch ein kleiner Visualisierungsdialog mit entsprechenden Schaltflächen funktioniert, alle Ausgänge werden so geschaltet wie ich es erwarte.

Im dritten Schritt habe ich im System Manager jetzt das Projekt (.tpy) in der SPS-Konfiguration angefügt und sehe all meine globalen Variablen. Die Verknüpfung war auch kein Thema, alles wird für mein Verständnis korrekt zueinander gemappt.

Warum verstehen sich die beiden Welten jetzt nicht? Ich erwarte eigentlich, dass mein digitaler Eingang an der KL1809 den verknüpten Ausgang schaltet und dass mein Relais entsprechend reagiert. Das ist aber leider nicht so.

PLC-Control ist eingeloggt und gestartet, der SystemManager läuft und ich weiß nicht, was ich da noch vergessen habe. Gibt es etwas Grundlegendes, was ich übersehen haben könnte? So ein Relais über einen dig. Input zu schalten sollte doch an sich keine Zauberei sein.

Danke im Voraus,

Kevin


----------



## abramczyk (11 Februar 2012)

OK, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Nachdem ich mir das hier

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...kstart/html/tcquickstart_sample6.htm&id=10405

nochmals angeschaut habe, hat´s super funktioniert. Ich hatte vergessen die Konfiguration neu zu schreiben. Dann auf zu den nächsten Baustellen....


----------

